# Hello from Washington State



## HorseDreams (Dec 17, 2011)

Hello everyone!  I am new as of an hour ago! I have been scoping out this forum for a couple of weeks and there is a lot of great info on here! I don't currently own a horse as I am in Nursing school, but as soon as I graduate next sping (2013) I will! I had a mare about 10-11 years ago and it was awesome, but life got in the way and I sold her to an AWESOME family. Anyways... I figured it's never too soon to start brushing up on my horse knowledge and what better way than a horse forum with tons of knowledgeable horse people, right!? So I will be following all of you and trying to learn as much as my brain will allow! :shock:


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome fellow Washington horse person! I am in the seattle area and then have my horse in the snohomish area!


----------



## HorseDreams (Dec 17, 2011)

I am from the East side... Tri-Cities area.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi From Canada you are just south of me 
Welcome to the forum 
I am new also


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------

